# bate-rijo (plural)



## Cris Pacino

Olá pessoal,

Estou dando aulas de português em Madrid e na hora de explicar como formar o plural fui buscar exemplos na internet, porém em um caso específico me dao um exemplo que nao sei o significado.

A palavra é bate-rijo, e se explica que a formaçao é substantivo + adj, portanto o plural é bate-rijos.

Saberiam me dizer o que significa essa palavra? Outra: poderiam me dar mais exemplos?

Muitíssimo obrigada desde já!

Aguardarei comentários. Saudaçoes,

Cristina

(desculpem, meu teclado nao tem til)


----------



## Carfer

_'Bate-rijo'_?!! Ora aí está um termo que nunca ouvi na minha vida, que já não é tão curta como isso nem parca em encontros inesperados com palavras estranhas!
Substantivo mais adjectivo?!! '_Bate_' é uma forma do verbo '_bater_', não um substantivo.


----------



## Cris Pacino

Olá Carfer, tens toda razao, me equivoquei. É um exemplo de verbo + adj.
Que palavrinha, hein?! Estou intrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Olá, Cristina! 
Seu teclado não precisa de til, nem de cedilha, nem de nada - além das letras - o resto WR lhe fornece. É só olhar no alto da janelinha do post, à direita e clicar na letra desejada! Voilá!

Vamos ao bate-rijo, não acho que bate aqui seja substantivo. Tanto não é que ele não aceita o plural. Experimente dizer _bates_... viu? Não funciona! 
Veja este exemplo parecido de bate-barba (bater).
Portanto bate (de bater) + rijo  = bate-rijo
Opa, achei. Veja, exatamente o que eu disse acima, bate é verbo, portanto singular. 


> se os substantivos compostos tiverem como elementos de sua composição um verbo, um advérbio ou uma preposição, esses termos deverão ficar no singular.
> guarda-chuva / guarda-chuvas
> guarda-roupa / guarda-roupas
> sempre-viva / sempre-vivas
> contra-ataque / contra-ataques


_(Palavra invariável + Palavra variável)_ 
Só o adjetivo vai para o plural.
Veja este exemplo:
sempre-viva = sempre-vivas (Invariável + Variável)
Nesse caso o substantivo composto é formado pelo Advérbio, (palavra invariável) SEMPRE + o Adjetivo (e portanto variável), VIVA. Lembre-se, as palavras invariáveis não flexionam. Se você ainda não leu o texto que trata das classes de palavras, então leia e “fique por dentro”.


----------



## Carfer

O engraçado é que o termo aparece em muitos textos didáticos. Estranho didatismo este que recorre a palavras que, aparentemente, talvez só os autores conheçam, ou então andam a copiar-se uns aos outros.
Não se preocupe, Cristina, a probabilidade de algum dos seus alunos se cruzar algum dia com tal palavra é escassíssima e ainda mais será precisar de saber o que ela significa (se caso existe, há que dizer, o que ainda está por demonstrar).


----------



## Cris Pacino

Olá Vanda,

Ainda estou procurando o til à direita da janela... 

Obrigada pelo esclarecimento, lerei o que me indicas.

Nos exemplos que me passaste nao esclareço a dúvida sobre o uso de verbo + adj. Entendi que os invariáveis sao isso mesmo, invariáveis... ok. Porém nao tenho outro exemplo para substituir o "bate-rijo", e pediria a tua e a ajuda dos demais participantes que estejam lendo.

Carfer, obrigada igualmente. Vejo que é o único exemplo que tem na internet, segundo minha investigaçao. E a aula é amanha às 8:30, entraremos de cabeça no plural.

Pode ser que nao esteja procurando adequadamente.

Obrigada mais uma vez.


----------



## marta12

Em Portugal, na zona de Leiria dizia-se antigamente e com frequência «bate-rijo» com o significado de bater com força

O pai bate-rijo no filho.
O vinho bate-rijo em algumas pessoas.

Os verbos é que devem fazer o plural nas palavras compostas de verbo+adjectivo e não os adjectivos.

Os pais batem-rijo nos filhos
Os vinhos batem-rijo em algumas pessoas.


----------



## Cris Pacino

Olá Marta,

Neste caso me dá a entender que essa palavra nao seria composta. Assim sendo sim que se formaria o plural como me indicas, somente com a diferença de que nao haveria hífen. Devo interpretá-lo assim?

Porque na explicaçao "catedrática" que vi, o plural é bate-rijos.

Entendo que um é plural, o outro é flexionar o verbo. Como nos explicou Vanda anteriormente os verbos nao têm plural. 

Por favor, corrijam-me se me equivoco.

Obrigada.


----------



## marta12

Olá Cris

Não sei se o sentido em que falei será o mesmo da palavra que encontrou.
No entanto sempre foi usada com hifen e como diz, o plural é feito com a conjugação do verbo.
Não é um substantivo, é um verbo.
Mas se a explicação "catedrática" é bate-rijos.....reduzo-me à minha insignificância, apesar de não acreditar nessa explicação.


----------



## marta12

o plural pode ser feito com a "fexionação" do verbo. Não é por isso que deixa de ser plural. Muitas vezes não basta acrescentar um "s" para ser plural.


----------



## Cris Pacino

Olá Marta,

Obrigada pela resposta.

Sim, sim é verbo.

Bom ouvir explicaçoes de nativos portugueses, porque sinceramente no Brasil nunca ouvi a expressao.

Agradeço uma vez mais.

Saudaçoes,


----------



## englishmania

Desconheço a palavra. 



marta12 said:


> Em Portugal, na zona de Leiria dizia-se antigamente e com frequência «bate-rijo» com o significado de bater com força
> 
> O pai bate-rijo no filho.
> O vinho bate-rijo em algumas pessoas.
> 
> Os verbos é que devem fazer o plural nas palavras compostas de verbo+adjectivo e não os adjectivos.
> 
> Os pais batem-rijo nos filhos
> Os vinhos batem-rijo em algumas pessoas.



É estranho o uso do hífen. Se se dissesse "o pai bate rijo(de forma rija/forte/dura)", "o vinho bate rijo(idem)", tudo bem. Agora,"bate-rijo", hifenizado, não me parece fazer qualquer sentido, a menos que se dissesse algo como "Aquele vinho é um bate-rijo" (=vinho que "bate" de forma forte?) ou "Aquele vinho é um bate-rijo/os" ("bate" até os meus rijos?). Nem sei se isto tem lógica.


----------



## marta12

Mas fui espreitar o tal de "catedrático"
talvez no Brasil seja diferente
Lembrei-me de «bate-papo»
Como é que dizem o plural de «bate-papo»? «bate-papos»?


----------



## Vanda

Obs.: É que você não vai encontrar o til sozinho, mas já nas letras em que pode ser encontrado. 

Veja o que está lá em cima:
 àáâãéêíóôõúç

[Pl.: bate-papos.]


----------



## marta12

Olá englishmania

Eu avisei que regional.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Em Portugal, na zona de Leiria dizia-se antigamente e com frequência «bate-rijo» com o significado de bater com força
> 
> O pai bate-rijo no filho.
> O vinho bate-rijo em algumas pessoas.
> 
> Os verbos é que devem fazer o plural nas palavras compostas de verbo+adjectivo e não os adjectivos.
> 
> Os pais batem-rijo nos filhos
> Os vinhos batem-rijo em algumas pessoas.


 
Essa expressão conheço, julgo que nem será específica da zona de Leiria, que, aliás, me é um pouco estranha (de resto, 'r_ijo_', como sinónimo de '_forte_', '_resistente_' ou de '_fortemente_', é comum em português). Só que _'bate rijo_', nessa expressão, , não se trata duma palavra, mas sim de duas (não é composta, nem tem hífen, acho eu), e _'rijo_' parece-me ter aí uma função adverbial (é o mesmo que _'rijamente', 'fortemente'_), consequentemente não tem plural. Seja como for, fora deste contexto, é termo que é completamente desconhecido para mim.

Há mais exemplos (e também, mais uma vez, o malfadado _'bate-rijo'_), aqui: http://www.fl.ul.pt/pessoais/didactica/Recursos/Trabalhos/PDF%20Documents/Gram%C3%A1tica/6%20-%20Plural%20substantivos.pdf

P.S. Demorei, acabei por repetir um pouco o que a englishmania já tinha dito.


----------



## Cris Pacino

Pois é isso aí, englishmania.

Marta, 
creio que sim, se seguimos a regra de Verbo + substantivo, o plural é esse mesmo, bate-papos. Na verdade nunca ouvi a expressao bate-papos, mas gramaticalmente entendo que esteja correta.

O que procuro é um exemplo de verbo + adjetivo.

Vanda, vi o quadro que vc diz, porém no meu computer nao aparece. Tenho que instalar algo??


----------



## Cris Pacino

Sinceramente, creio que a melhor solução é explicar para os alunos este caso, e não entrar em complicações. Ser honesta "como manda o figurino" e contar-lhes esta conversa, que é uma boa anécdota.

Obrigada a todos e de qualquer forma estarei antenada no forum.


----------



## englishmania

marta12 said:


> Olá englishmania
> 
> Eu avisei que regional.



Sim, mas não me atrapalha a expressão, só o hífen. A expressão é normal, é apenas um verbo e um advérbio. No entanto, sendo uma expressão regional, se calhar ouve-se mais do que se escreve. Usa-se mesmo na escrita o hífen? 


Cris Pacino, talvez fosse melhor dar-nos algum contexto... Ou não dar aos alunos essa palavra como exemplo, adaptar, alterar para outra, pois se nem os falantes (re)conhecem a palavra...  Parece que estou a fugir à questão, eu própria gostaria de saber se a palavra existe e o que significa, mas estou apenas a ser prática.


É este documento?
http://www.fl.ul.pt/pessoais/didactica/Recursos/Trabalhos/Web%20documents/pluralsubstantivos.htm


----------



## Cris Pacino

Sim, englishmania, é esse o documento.

Vou seguir seu conselho.

Não posso dar contexto porque é o único exemplo que tive. :-(


----------



## englishmania

Cris Pacino said:


> O que procuro é um exemplo de verbo + adjetivo.



Penso que não existe (???) em português nenhuma palavra _verbo+adjectivo_.
O mais frequente é _verbo+substantivo/nome_ (ex.:guarda-chuva, abre-latas, bate-chapas, quebra-nozes).



> Quanto à classe gramatical dos seus elementos, uma *palavra composta* pode ser constituída de:
> 1.º) SUBSTANTIVO + SUBSTANTIVO: _porco-espinho_ (...)
> 2.º) SUBSTANTIVO + ADJECTIVO: _amor-perfeito _(...)
> 3.) SUBSTANTIVO + PREPOSIÇÃO + SUBSTANTIVO: _chapéu-de-sol_ (...)
> 4.º) ADJECTIVO + ADJECTIVO: _azul-marinho_ (...)
> 5.º) NUMERAL + SUBSTANTIVO: _mil-folhas_ (...)
> 6.º) PRONOME + SUBSTANTIVO: _Nosso Senhor_ (...)
> 7.º) VERBO + SUBSTANTIVO: _guarda-roupa_ (...)
> 8.º) VERBO + VERBO: _vaivém_ (...)
> 9.º) ADVÉRBIO + ADJECTIVO: _bem-bom_ [_mal-humorado_] (...)
> 10.º) ADVÉRBIO + VERBO: _maldizer_ (...)


ciberduvidas.pt


----------



## Cris Pacino

Obrigada!!


----------



## Vanda

Não sei se já mencionamos o bate-boca. 
bate-bola, (embora sejam verbo + substantivo). Realmente os casos de verbo + adjetivos não são comuns.


----------



## Cris Pacino

ok, estou redigindo um email à professora que fez a tutoria do texto e quando obtenha uma resposta sua entrarei novamente aqui e esclarecerei nossas dúvidas.

Obrigada mais uma vez!


----------



## marta12

Olá Englishmania

Sou de Lisboa, mas passava todas as férias em Leiria e fazia os trabalhos de casa com amigas da zona. Vi muitas vezes bate-rijo escrito com hífen.
Se estava certo ou errado é que já não sei.


----------



## englishmania

Curioso...


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Curioso. Eu também só conhecia a palavra exactamente de exemplos académicos de como fazer o seu plural. Não faço a mínima ideia do que significa. Fui inclusivamente ver ao meu dicionário Porto Editora de 1979. Não consta.
A minha dedução é que se tratava do batente da porta ou similar, onde algo batesse com força. Agora fiquei curiosa em saber o que significa (ou significou).


----------



## Cris Pacino

Olá a todos, 
mandei um email para a professora que fez a tutoria desse tema. Vamos ver o que ela nos diz sobre o significado dessa palavra.
Saudaçoes,


----------

